# DESERT DREAMS -DREAM SHOW 2011



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

man congrats and the new spot should be a good show....


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

T.T.T.


----------



## Erik78 (Apr 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FFJacobo (Feb 3, 2009)

Mi Vida Yuma make plans to be there


----------



## V Boy 88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Whats the hop prizes and classes?


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@May 26 2011, 03:46 PM~20635177
> *Whats the hop prizes and classes?
> *


it will be nice   
MORE INFO COMING SOON


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mamel87 (Oct 30, 2009)

t.t.t :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

*Sup*



mamel87 said:


> t.t.t :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 ttt
:d:d:d


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Gt ie will be there


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

Roll call who's going, who was there before, who's coming back ​


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

NICE MARK....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj for the show? Gimme a call. I have dj'd plenty of shows in AZ. I'll be coming from L.A. I dj'd for United Dreams CC, Uniques CC, La Raza CC all from The Yuma area. Gimme a call (323) 557-2854 Mike THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool thx


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

DA HITTA said:


>


Concert ticket price change-pre-sale $25 -day of $35


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Left several messages for Rick, none returned yet.


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Left several messages for Rick, none returned yet.


He will get a hold of you soon.


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

*LETS DO THIS FELLAS!!*


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm just trying to find out if this show has a dj yet. If not I would like to bid on the gig before a dj id hired. I dj/mc/host many many car shows in and out of California at a very good price. (323) 557-2854 Mike/THE CHOLO DJ


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

SORRY BRO BEEN A LIL BUSY!! BUT MY V.P. TOLD ME THAT HE TALKED TO YOU WE AER GOING TO CONVERSATE THIS WITH THE CLUB WE WILL GET BACK TO YOU!!!!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Rick80 said:


> SORRY BRO BEEN A LIL BUSY!! BUT MY V.P. TOLD ME THAT HE TALKED TO YOU WE AER GOING TO CONVERSATE THIS WITH THE CLUB WE WILL GET BACK TO YOU!!!!


Gracias. I really hope to land this gig. I don't just dj. My references include United dreams CC from Yuma, and many more. Hope to hear from you vatos soon.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

YOU WELL HOMIE...


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

hop prizes... street singal $1000 street double $1000 singal radical $1000 double radical $1000.......winner takes all in all classes. Best of show $1000 best bike $500 club with most cars in show $500...more hop info coming soon...


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

DA HITTA said:


> hop prizes... street singal $1000 street double $1000 singal radical $1000 double radical $1000.......winner takes all in all classes. Best of show $1000 best bike $500 club with most cars in show $500...more hop info coming soon...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

*DESERT DREAMS TEXAS WILL BE THERE.CANT WAIT!!*


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

trying to figure how to put pics on here since they changed it...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just added THE CHOLO DJ!!!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Just added THE CHOLO DJ!!!


 
*TTT
*


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on November. Hey AZ, start practicing those dance moves, sharpen up on your music and lyric trivia on Motown music. You have been warned!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

*MIDNIGHT VISION CC WILL B THERE ST8 OUTTA SANTA ANA*


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> *MIDNIGHT VISION CC WILL B THERE ST8 OUTTA SANTA ANA*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:h5::h5:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

*TTT *


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

WE NEED TO GET A NEW FLYER ON HERE ASAP... LETS DO THIS HOMIES...


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> *MIDNIGHT VISION CC WILL B THERE ST8 OUTTA SANTA ANA*


Whooooo!!!!!! Weeeee!!! Road Trip:yes::yes::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Whooooo!!!!!! Weeeee!!! Road Trip:yes::yes::thumbsup::thumbsup:


That means u hv to take ur car.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> That means u hv to take ur car.


Yes sirr . Mean we ALL tkeing rides


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

DA HITTA said:


> hop prizes... street singal $1000 street double $1000 singal radical $1000 double radical $1000.......winner takes all in all classes. Best of show $1000 best bike $500 club with most cars in show $500...more hop info coming soon...


Dream Show 2011 can't wait!!!


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

AZ D.D. 64 said:


> Dream Show 2011 can't wait!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

la gente cc will be their


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

THATS RIGHT...


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOOD PRICE ON THE ROOMS $69


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


> GOOD PRICE ON THE ROOMS $69


Yup the DD hook up :h5:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

RIDES3 said:


> GOOD PRICE ON THE ROOMS $69


thats gd price for da casino rooms.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm in baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

DA HITTA said:


> View attachment 338997


 Looking better and better :h5:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

T.T.T.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

AZ D.D. 64 said:


> Roll call who's going, who was there before, who's coming back ​


Dream show 2011-10+years in the making N coming out swinging!!!


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

CITY CRUISERS C.C. WILL BE THERE !!! CANT WAIT.... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

rider1Vlife said:


> CITY CRUISERS C.C. WILL BE THERE !!! CANT WAIT.... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


HELL YA :h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Forget about Santa coming to AZ for the holidays. THE CHOLO DJ IS COMING, HOW BOUT THAT?


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Forget about Santa coming to AZ for the holidays. THE CHOLO DJ IS COMING, HOW BOUT THAT?


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:ttt


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

CAN NOV COMING ANY QUICKER


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

whatup Desert Dreams CC :wave: I plan to make it out. Where's the registration form?


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> CAN NOV COMING ANY QUICKER


dam g u wanna eat turkey or what


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> dam g u wanna eat turkey or what


 LOL


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

debo67ss said:


> dam g u wanna eat turkey or what


 FIRE FIGHTER ALL BUTTER UP .........:biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> FIRE FIGHTER ALL BUTTER UP .........:biggrin:


 Lol I bet u do.


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

:boink:
:boink::thumbsup:


debo67ss said:


> Lol I bet u do.


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

You guys ready entry forms will be up tomorrow night :yes:


----------



## ABUNITEDDREAMSCC (Nov 25, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ABUNITEDDREAMSCC said:


> TTMFT!!!!!


THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

Desert Dreams C.C.Blythe So.Cal,Texas,Arizona​














​


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

Whats up fellas ,,,,,,, any rules on paper for the hop?:cheesy:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Wuts da price for show entry?


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

BELAIR52 said:


> Whats up fellas ,,,,,,, any rules on paper for the hop?:cheesy:


 :yes: COMING SOON :yes:


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Wuts da price for show entry?


My bad homie gonna fix that tomorrow,but here it is Hoppers & show cars pre-reg $20 -- day of $30Bikes pre-reg $15 -- day of $25


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

AZ D.D. 64 said:


> Desert Dreams C.C.Blythe So.Cal,Texas,Arizona​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5::h5: ENTRY FORM :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## BELAIR52 (Oct 18, 2005)

coo homie let me know....


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

AZ D.D. 64 said:


> Desert Dreams C.C.Blythe So.Cal,Texas,Arizona​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

Don Pedro said:


> TTT


THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GT IE BE UP IN THE MIX


----------



## Cinco De Mayo (May 3, 2010)

HELL YA SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!








　
　
　
*UPDATE 9/13/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA AND CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 


AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. 








































　
*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

November 12th, just around the corner homies.


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

im still waiting for the pre reg forms:dunno:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

_honda_


debo67ss said:


> im still waiting for the pre reg forms:dunno:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> _honda_


:scrutinize:


----------



## DIPPIN TREY (Jan 9, 2010)

MADE RESERVATIONS TODAY


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FFJacobo (Feb 3, 2009)

Desert Dream We called today for room reservations, Were told the hotel is sold out. Any other places to stay nearby or any way to try and open more rooms under the car show rates?


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

FFJacobo said:


> Desert Dream We called today for room reservations, Were told the hotel is sold out. Any other places to stay nearby or any way to try and open more rooms under the car show rates?


 There is plenty of rooms you just have to say "desert dreams car show" for that weekend to get are room block and special rates :yes:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

rider1Vlife said:


> TTT


THANKS BALDO!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

cash prizes for best of show........


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


DA HITTA said:


> hop prizes... street singal $1000 street double $1000 singal radical $1000 double radical $1000.......winner takes all in all classes. Best of show $1000 best bike $500 club with most cars in show $500...more hop info coming soon...


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ANYONE HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTION U CAN ALSO GIVE ME A CALL 760.609.3692 RICKY...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

DA HITTA said:


> ANYONE HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTION U CAN ALSO GIVE ME A CALL 760.609.3692 RICKY...


FOR SURE THANKS CHEDDA!!!!


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

getting close fellas....:thumbsup:


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

_ITS GOING TO B ON N CRACKIN_


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> _ITS GOING TO B ON N CRACKIN_


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FFJacobo (Feb 3, 2009)

Mi Vida rooms reserved see you there


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

Almost time


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

DDCC83 said:


> Almost time


:thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

we need to get together..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

will u b able to bring grills to bbq at da show?


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

naw homie the casino is doing the food sorry..


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

DA HITTA said:


> naw homie the casino is doing the food sorry..


 oh well guess we"ll have to bbq it up at my pad in parker


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> oh well guess we"ll have to bbq it up at my pad in parker


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just a month away. Hope everybody's ready, it's gonna be on and crackin.......................cholo style.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

its going good dawg..


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

_*WE READY!!*_


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

SlickDD75 said:


> _*WE READY!!*_


YUP TROPHIES ORDERED NOW JUST TRYING TO BUTTON UP ALL THE REST!!!!
CANT WAIT TO SEE THE HOMIES FROM TEXAS!!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHERE SOME OF DA VIEDO'S ;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

DIPN714 said:


> WHERE SOME OF DA VIEDO'S ;;;BIG AL SAID IT


 Take da elco BIG AL


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

RFFLYERTTT by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT..


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Homie, can I get some details on the show? When do cars roll in and what time is car show? Not too far from us so thinking about doing a day trip!!!! Didn't see you guys at Tropicana Laughlin this year.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get ready AZ, THE CHOLO DJ is coming to town. I have the dj honors for this one. Viva Tropicana was firme again this year.


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Get ready AZ, THE CHOLO DJ is coming to town. I have the dj honors for this one. Viva Tropicana was firme again this year.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

lowlinc93 said:


> Homie, can I get some details on the show? When do cars roll in and what time is car show? Not too far from us so thinking about doing a day trip!!!! Didn't see you guys at Tropicana Laughlin this year.....


IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU BRO SORRY YOU HAVE TO WORK THE DAY OF SHOW BRO! KEEP IN TOUCH LET US KNOW ABOUT SHOWS DOWN THERE IN BULLHEAD OR LAUGHLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

OMAR TRECE said:


> rfshow by familiagrafix, on Flickr


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

GT HOPPERS PLANNIN ON THIS TRIP...:thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

its going to be worth it homie...


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

*ITS ON ....HOPE EVERYONES READY*


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

[HR][/HR]



Still plenty of rooms still available best bet is to call 1-888-243-3360 ext.7656 Kris Soliz 8am-5pm Mon. thru Fri.
if anyone wants to make reservations online go to Bluewaterfun.com under group use group ID 40 and password 476000032
or call 1-888-243-3360 and use code (Desert Dreams car club) to get room block and special room rates


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

wheres everybody at??


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

SUP DREAMERS???


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

hoppers pay out;;thanks


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ready to roll from SANTA ANA OC


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Desert Dreams at La Gente Show.


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Any info on the Car Hop rules???


----------



## PiscesQueen (Aug 15, 2011)

I live in the Northwest, is this show going to be worth flying down for? 

If so, I'm down!!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

The show is going to be good. An the concert afterwards its going to be a COO ass day.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Any info on the Car Hop rules???


:dunno: X2


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

SlickDD75 said:


>


THATS WHAT I SIAD SLICK


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TopDogg said:


>


nice pic topdogg!!!!!!!


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

DA HITTA said:


> View attachment 382856


Nice Flyer, When are the rules gonna be posted up?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Rick80 said:


> nice pic topdogg!!!!!!!


Thank you, Sir.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

SAME RULES AS ALL THE OTHER SHOWS HOMIE WERE NOT GOING TO CHANGE SHIT UP... BUT ITS 3 TO MAKE A CLASS..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

PiscesQueen said:


> I live in the Northwest, is this show going to be worth flying down for?
> 
> If so, I'm down!!


Any show that THE CHOLO DJ does is worth flying down for. Make sure you come up to the dj booth, and I will have a gift for you.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

good hit mike..


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

DA HITTA said:


> SAME RULES AS ALL THE OTHER SHOWS HOMIE WERE NOT GOING TO CHANGE SHIT UP... BUT ITS 3 TO MAKE A CLASS..


What "other show rules" are you reffering to? What if there is not enough cars to make a class? Just want a fair chance at some good money that's all.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

well figure it out once we see how many cars are going to hopp ... right now all we have is radicals..


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

DA HITTA said:


> well figure it out once we see how many cars are going to hopp ... right now all we have is radicals..


So...no rules for the street cars?? How can i get some rules posted up? Want to bring some cars to come support the show just trying to avoid surprises and mis-understandings.....


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ill get some up..


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT :h5:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

rider1Vlife said:


> TTT :h5:


THANKS FOR THE BUMP BALDO!!!!!!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:








for rooms call 1-888-243-3360 ext.7656 Kris Soliz Mon.-Fri.


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)




----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

R there still rooms at the casino


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

javib760 said:


> R there still rooms at the casino


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
plenty of rooms in our block still,u can call front desk but they been fuk'n up saying its sold out so this is you best bet



AZ D.D. 64 said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

........will be there............


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i will b in attendance....


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

AZ D.D. 64 said:


> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



couple more days for are room block and rate so get them while they are cheap by show time they will be full price plus no guarantee rooms will be available :thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

_*LETS DO THIS DREAMERS !! :thumbsup:*_


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

SlickDD75 said:


> _*LETS DO THIS DREAMERS !! :thumbsup:*_


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Rick80 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


SUP RICK ?? WHATS GOOD FOR TONIGHT???


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

DA HITTA said:


> SUP RICK ?? WHATS GOOD FOR TONIGHT???


:dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Its almost time...


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

debo67ss said:


> Its almost time...


Yes sirr getting the 7 rdy this week


----------



## PiscesQueen (Aug 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Any show that THE CHOLO DJ does is worth flying down for. Make sure you come up to the dj booth, and I will have a gift for you.


Thanks Mike, I was really hoping to make it to the show but I couldn't find anyone willing to fly down there with me. Looks like you guys are going to do it big, wish I was gonna be there!!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

Sup dreamers couple more days..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

HEY EVERYONE JUST A LITTLE REMINDER THAT YOU NEED TO REMEMBER THAT IF YOU COMING TO THE SHOW FROM CALI THAT ARIZONA IS 1 HOUR AHEAD OF CALI JUST A REMINDER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

GOT MY ROOMS LEAVING ON FRAIDAY....................................


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> GOT MY ROOMS LEAVING ON FRAIDAY....................................


THANKS ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Will b there Thursday nite & gonna hit up desert bar friday for sum beers & a Ltl 4 wheeling.& rolling to show Saturday.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> Will b there Thursday nite & gonna hit up desert bar friday for sum beers & a Ltl 4 wheeling.& rolling to show Saturday.


 WELL BE UP THERE FRIDAY..


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> Will b there Thursday nite & gonna hit up desert bar friday for sum beers & a Ltl 4 wheeling.& rolling to show Saturday.





:thumbsup:


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)

debo67ss said:


> Will b there Thursday nite & gonna hit up desert bar friday for sum beers & a Ltl 4 wheeling.& rolling to show Saturday.


:thumbsup:
hell ya we might be at the Cantina at the casino,on trusdays is half off food and drinks $1 domestics and $2 well drinks


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

AZ D.D. 64 said:


> :thumbsup:
> hell ya we might be at the Cantina at the casino,on trusdays is half off food and drinks $1 domestics and $2 well drinks


We'll b rolling in kinda late Thursday but its on 4 Friday


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's really going down.......:run::run:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's really going down.......:run::run:


OH YES IT IS!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get ready AZ, I am excited about doing this show. bring some odd household items, they just might win you a prize. i am going to play games "let's make a deal" style. Also, know your Motown lyrics, prizes, prizes, prizes. The dance-off between kids is going down, and there will be a cash prize for the adults. Hopefully we can get all of the club presidents out there reppin their club.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Get ready AZ, I am excited about doing this show. bring some odd household items, they just might win you a prize. i am going to play games "let's make a deal" style. Also, know your Motown lyrics, prizes, prizes, prizes. The dance-off between kids is going down, and there will be a cash prize for the adults. Hopefully we can get all of the club presidents out there reppin their club.


 THATS RIGHT...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

United dreams has 5 rooms booked and ready to party


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

Casino ,food ,alcohol ,concert and the fight and let's no forget the show and hop...what else do we need!!!


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> United dreams has 5 rooms booked and ready to party


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

DDCC83 said:


> Casino ,food ,alcohol ,concert and the fight and let's no forget the show and hop...what else do we need!!!


That's right homie showtime


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DDCC83 said:


> Casino ,food ,alcohol ,concert and the fight and let's no forget the show and hop...what else do we need!!!


CD's homie, some good old ass funk.


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

MAN I CANT BELIEVE ITS TIME TO GET DOWN WELL DREAMERS LETS DO THE DAMN THANG!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

_*SEE YOU GUYS TOMORROW !! :biggrin:*_


----------



## PiscesQueen (Aug 15, 2011)

Post pics after the show!! 

Have fun!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn I really wish I could have gone to this show but I'll be in Yuma this weekend  The trike is in Houston right now anyway awaiting the big shindig out there at Wego.


----------



## Erik78 (Apr 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

couple more days fellas......hno:hno:


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

were ready :run:


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

rider1Vlife said:


> were ready :run:


See you there homie gonna have some fun


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

We up in here.where's all da hoodies?


----------



## AZ D.D. 64 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

debo67ss said:


> We up in here.where's all da hoodies?


 be up there in a bit if u find some hoodiez same me sum...


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

It's on tomorrow


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

In my rook kicking it with my familia. Good buffet, free. Looking forward to tomorrow. Oldies, old school and a frickin grip of funk baby. THE CHOLO DJ ALL THE WAY FROM L.A.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just got in to Ontario do dj the Traffic show. My family want to thank Desert Dreams CC for the hospitality. The people were firme, and thanks to the kids for rocking the dance-off, and to the girls that rocked the adult dance-off (me so horny). I hope someone has pics of this to post. Gracias again Desert Dreams hope to do it again next year.


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

MIDNIGHT VISION CC HAD A GREAT TIME.


----------



## krysler300 (May 23, 2010)

Any pics?


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

City cruisers cc had a real good time...Good show ,cholo DJ was awesome....oh yeah we took twelve trophys and $500..


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Just got in to Ontario do dj the Traffic show. My family want to thank Desert Dreams CC for the hospitality. The people were firme, and thanks to the kids for rocking the dance-off, and to the girls that rocked the adult dance-off (me so horny). I hope someone has pics of this to post. Gracias again Desert Dreams hope to do it again next year.


:thumbsup:THANK YOU MIKE YOU KILLED IT ONCE AGIAN HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

debo67ss said:


> MIDNIGHT VISION CC HAD A GREAT TIME.


MIDNIGHT VISION YOU GUYS ARE TOP NOCH HOMIES REALLY ENJOYED GETTING TO KNOW YOU GUYS AND KICKIN IT HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!!! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!:worship:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

rider1Vlife said:


> City cruisers cc had a real good time...Good show ,cholo DJ was awesome....oh yeah we took twelve trophys and $500..


CITY CRUISERS THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT YOU FELLAS DESERVED ALL THAT YOU GOT!!!!!! THANKS AGIAN FELLAS!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

krysler300 said:


> Any pics?


PICS COMING SOON!!!!!!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY HAD A GOOD AZZ TIME


----------



## st1984 (Feb 1, 2010)

Indio123 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY HAD A GOOD AZZ TIME


X84


----------



## PiscesQueen (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick80 said:


> PICS COMING SOON!!!!!!


:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

UNITED DREAMS HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW.... WE EVEN WON SOME MONEY IN THE CASINO HAHAHA....GRACIAS DESERT DREAMS FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MAJESTICS HAD A GREAT TIME AS WELL HOMIES!


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

Indio123 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY HAD A GOOD AZZ TIME


THANK YOU ROLLERZ ONLY FOR YOUR SUPPORT WE WILL SEE YOU ON DEC.4


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

rgarcia15928 said:


> UNITED DREAMS HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW.... WE EVEN WON SOME MONEY IN THE CASINO HAHAHA....GRACIAS DESERT DREAMS FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY..


THANK YOU UNITED DREAMS FOR YOUR SUPPORT HOMIES AND I'M GLAD YOU WON SOME MONEY ALSO!!!! DESERT DREAMS WILL SEE YOU IN FEBURAY HOMIES!!!!!! GRACIAS!!!!!


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

MARINATE said:


> MAJESTICS HAD A GREAT TIME AS WELL HOMIES!


MAJESTICS DAMN!!! THAT ALL IGOT TO SAY THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIES AND THE LAUGHS LOL!!!! WHATEVER IS GOING ON OUT IN AZ LET US KNOW HOMIES WE GOT YOU!!!!!!!! GRACIAS!!!!!


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

Indio123 said:


> ROLLERZ ONLY HAD A GOOD AZZ TIME


X 1500 GRACIAS DESERT DREAMS CC...


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

RO INDIO 321 said:


> X 1500 GRACIAS DESERT DREAMS CC...


thank you orlando we will be at your toy drive next month!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

Rick80 said:


> MIDNIGHT VISION YOU GUYS ARE TOP NOCH HOMIES REALLY ENJOYED GETTING TO KNOW YOU GUYS AND KICKIN IT HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!!! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!:worship:


thanks homie u guys r cool people.we are ready to do it again.:thumbsup:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

In The Streets Magazine had a good time.. Before, during and after the show. Thank you Desert Dreams! Looking forward to doing it again! =EL RUDY=


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> In The Streets Magazine had a good time.. Before, during and after the show. Thank you Desert Dreams! Looking forward to doing it again! =EL RUDY=


But 1 t-shirt, GET THREE DVD'S FOR FREE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

Want to thank everyone that came out to support us and I promise you next year it's going to be bigger and better!!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Rick80 said:


> MIDNIGHT VISION YOU GUYS ARE TOP NOCH HOMIES REALLY ENJOYED GETTING TO KNOW YOU GUYS AND KICKIN IT HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON!!!! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT GRACIAS!!!!!!!!!:worship:


A homie we had a bomb ass time out thr cool peps 2 . Count us in 4 nxt yr PS I'll mke sure my homie D-Bo bring cards LOL


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

laylo67 said:


> A homie we had a bomb ass time out thr cool peps 2 . Count us in 4 nxt yr PS I'll mke sure my homie D-Bo bring cards LOL


I NO WHERES THERES TWO .......


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

DOES ANYONE NO IF TODD MADE IT OUT OF PARKER SAFELY......... LOL.


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

TRU*SA*67 said:


> DOES ANYONE NO IF TODD MADE IT OUT OF PARKER SAFELY......... LOL.


Did any1 C Cookie Monster out thr I wnt Cookieeeee!!!!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

laylo67 said:


> Did any1 C Cookie Monster out thr I wnt Cookieeeee!!!!


Lmao


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> In The Streets Magazine had a good time.. Before, during and after the show. Thank you Desert Dreams! Looking forward to doing it again! =EL RUDY=


Nice meeting u homie keep us posted on the 67 let me know whr we can c those pics


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DA HITTA said:


>


Cholos in the middle of the desert?? Crazy.


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

DA HITTA said:


>


That's right


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> But 1 t-shirt, GET THREE DVD'S FOR FREE!!!!!!!!!!!


You had the Killer deals going , haha:thumbsup:



TRU*SA*67 said:


> DOES ANYONE NO IF TODD MADE IT OUT OF PARKER SAFELY......... LOL.


Ya, he sure did...LOL



laylo67 said:


> Nice meeting u homie keep us posted on the 67 let me know whr we can c those pics


It was a pleasure meeting you guys...Pics will be up on the website as soon as its finished and who knows maybe even in the next issue...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys (Feb 20, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Just got in to Ontario do dj the Traffic show. My family want to thank Desert Dreams CC for the hospitality. The people were firme, and thanks to the kids for rocking the dance-off, and to the girls that rocked the adult dance-off (me so horny). I hope someone has pics of this to post. Gracias again Desert Dreams hope to do it again next year.


LOL!


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> LOL!


Da one in da black had blue chonis on.lol


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> You had the Killer deals going , haha:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice meeting u also.that would b nice if they come on ur next issue.


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

co


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

some pics of Parkers car show


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

[QU
OTE=debo67ss;14807312]Da one in da black had blue chonis on.lol[/QUOTE]:yes::yes::fool2::fool2:


----------



## SlickDD75 (Dec 12, 2008)

JUST WOKE UP... BIGG THANKS TO THE CALI & AZ. FAMILY FOR ALL THE LOVE , TX. HAD A BLAST!! WE ARE DEFINETLY READY TO DO IT BIGGER & BETTER NEXT YEAR.. THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS FOR THE SUPPORT & NOT BEING SCARED OF A LIL DROPS OF RAIN. DESERT DREAMS C.C TEXAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## juarez4 (Jun 12, 2010)

SlickDD75 said:


> JUST WOKE UP... BIGG THANKS TO THE CALI & AZ. FAMILY FOR ALL THE LOVE , TX. HAD A BLAST!! WE ARE DEFINETLY READY TO DO IT BIGGER & BETTER NEXT YEAR.. THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS FOR THE SUPPORT & NOT BEING SCARED OF A LIL DROPS OF RAIN. DESERT DREAMS C.C TEXAS. :thumbsup:


That's right Slick it was nice kicking it with you guys


----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE PICS JUAN..... MORE TOO COME...


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## DA HITTA (Jun 10, 2008)

ttt


----------

